# connected to router but not internet



## gh2007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a netgear dg834g wireless modem router that I am connecting 2 pcs and 1 laptop to, one of the pcs has just dropped the internet connection which I cannot seem to get back.

I can see the router with this PC and transfer files to/from the others on my network, can ping the others on the network but get no internet. I can ping 192.168.0.1 from the PC, but cannot see this in IE

the following is the from ipconfig/all

HOST NAME.............TINKERBELL
Primary DNS.............
Node Type................Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled.....No
WINS Proxy Enabled...No

Connection Specific DNS.....
Physical Address................00-etc
Dhcp Enabled.....................No
IP Address.........................192.168.0.4
Subnet MAsk......................255.255.255.0
Default Gateway.................192.168.0.1
DNS Servers......................192.168.0.1

The other PC is set up the same and has an internet connection, any help to sort would be appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I hope the other one has a different IP address!

Why are you running with static IP addresses? Have you tried turning on DHCP? Here's a stack reset that may sort out the TCP issues.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## gh2007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks JohnWill, this has sorted out the connection issues..............my wife is very pleased she can use it again!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------



## figment_1 (Jul 22, 2008)

JohnWill I just had to register simply to say a big thank you. I had the same problem as gh2007 and had been unable to resolve this until luckily I found this post via google.
Having followed your instructions and a quick reboot...viola it all worked
bloody genius mate thanks.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A two-fur, I like those!


----------

